# Turning Mirrors to glass



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Cutting to the chase........... I have a chance to get 3'x4' mirrors for all but free, is there a way to remove the reflective material (Metal/paint/?/?/) or what ever it is they use these days so that the clear glass is left?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Remove Silver Backing from a Mirror (To clear glass, not an Antique Mirror Instructable)

You can try this... no guarantees


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jim, Doug's post above provides good workable instructions. I have found that for my situations it was more trouble than it was worth. Glass is relatively cheap and [at least] around me, there are numerous companies that cut and sell glass. 
Good luck my friend,
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Jim,

Have you considered asking a glass shop if they would exchange them. Mirrors are more expensive so maybe they would consider if the condition is good.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I did find a couple of usefull sites on removing the backing similar to the one linked.... I assume the mirriors in question are the cheaper version and have either chrome or alluminum instead of the silver... either way some paint stripper and a stripper for the reflective material and I'll have clear glass (I hope) ....54x42 mirrors or clear glass, 22 in all for $10 its worth it. I will happily frame a custom mirror for someone or use the glass

Around here it $3 per square foot for regular pane glass which is a few pennies more than plexi glass. The glass in those mirrors would run $47.25 a piece.


----------



## SusanneX16 (Nov 4, 2016)

Mirrors have a coat of silver, coat of lead paint and finally a coat of base paint. Try glass etching with paint stripper. You will have to repeat it to get it completely removed.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Marco, one thing to consider, how much are you going to spend on removal equipment? Sometimes a bargain turns out to be more expensive than new when the final bill is totted up.
My sister often spends more money repairing stuff than buying new, and she cannot understand why I just start fresh.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Apparently your time isn't worth anything, Marco... 
Seriously, if it took you two days to work your way though 40+ panes (plus chemicals), that's got to be a $500 bill(?)
I've broken down patio door sealed units and cleaned them up for reuse, but that's _5mm tempered glass _I was salvaging, not single or double weight window glass.
Out of curiosity, where did all these mirrors come from? Uh oh; don't ask don't tell...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

If it were me, I might keep one or two; but the rest would be sold or traded.


----------

